# Fell off the excercize wagon



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

I was doing so good, every day going to the gym for 45min to an hour. I got sick about 2 weeks ago and stopped going - baaaaad idea. Even when I started to feel better I blew the gym off....nice day, too much to do, grocery shopping and the list goes on. 

Finally picked back up to my daily schedule on Monday, going through the soreness again though not as bad as when I started.

By the way, I still havn't budged in the weight department. I'm 151 and beginning to think that's what I'll be till I'm old. The good part is though as others mentioned I do feel stronger. 

Guess it's just going to take a little longer than I planned. 5 1/2 months till my son's wedding......

HF


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

HappyFarmer said:


> I was doing so good, every day going to the gym for 45min to an hour. I got sick about 2 weeks ago and stopped going - baaaaad idea. Even when I started to feel better I blew the gym off....nice day, too much to do, grocery shopping and the list goes on.
> 
> Finally picked back up to my daily schedule on Monday, going through the soreness again though not as bad as when I started.
> 
> ...


Well, if it makes you feel better, my daughter has lost 2 sizes and hasn't lost a pound because she is committed to working out. She weights exactly the same amount but she gave me her old clothes b/c they are too big. so, just believe that your body is changing no matter what the scale says, because it is. =0)

Cindyc.


----------



## charisma (Nov 13, 2007)

cindy-e said:


> Well, if it makes you feel better, my daughter has lost 2 sizes and hasn't lost a pound because she is committed to working out. She weights exactly the same amount but she gave me her old clothes b/c they are too big. so, just believe that your body is changing no matter what the scale says, because it is. =0)
> 
> Cindyc.


Amen to this! I go by my clothes much more than the scale! Your body is often re shaping even when the scale tells you terrible things


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

I've been working out 6 days a week since the beginning of September. I have only lost 2 pounds but have dropped a clothing size, so it certainly is worth working out even if the pounds aren't coming off.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

And I fell off again. Maybe between the next 2 holidays I can get some excercize in. In the meantime I think I'll start some dumbell & leg lift for a few minutes a day at home. It's just to hard to get to the gym, I actually zipped right by it today but didn't have time. 

The holidays have arrived. Thanks, you guys always make it sound better than I feel!

Have a wonderful Thanksgiving,

HF


----------

